# BRAKE light comes on when accelerating



## MGR17 (Jul 21, 2009)

The flashing, beeping emergency BRAKE light is coming on in my 2001 1.8t GTI when I step on the gas in any gear a little more than 'normal'. Any ideas on what could be causing this. Ive been trying to find any information on this and cant find anything.
Please help, TY


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: BRAKE light comes on when accelerating (MGR17)*

Parking brake lever is not being fully released. When it rises slightly it activates the warning light.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: BRAKE light comes on when accelerating (germancarnut51)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germancarnut51* »_Parking brake lever is not being fully released. When it rises slightly it activates the warning light.

check it out on lever side


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: BRAKE light comes on when accelerating (GTijoejoe)*

is low fluid in master linked to the red brake light?
maybe just fill up your master cylinder to full mark with dot 4


----------



## D nice (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: BRAKE light comes on when accelerating (MGR17)*

I have a 2004 Audi A6 and I am experiencing the same issue. Mine seems to occur most often when taking a corner. Have any of these recommendations resolved your issue?


----------



## MGR17 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the input.
I know its not the brake lever, I always make sure its off off.
I will check the fluids.. that could be it, any reason it would go off when accelerating though?


----------



## MGR17 (Jul 21, 2009)

All the fluids seem to be topped off. 
How can I identify the brake fluid though..


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (MGR17)*

well think about it for a second.. if the brake light is linked to the master cylinder fluid level....then an accel or decel or possbily even turning (depending on the location of the sensor..if it is more towards the rear..or front..or side) could make the fluid go below the min mark resulting in a "brake light".
but..and a big but here...im unsure 100 percent if the red brake light is linked to the master cylinder fluid level.. ive heard of "low fluid level" yellow light coming on dash...but other manufacturers do use a "red brake/emergency brake light" to accomplish the same thing.
have you tried making sure your ebrake lever is completly down while accel?...for example...are you holding the ebrake in the down position just to confirm it isnt lever related?
just toss some brake fluid inside your master cylinder up until the full mark. a min mark could result in the lgiht coming off and on at random times. now the real question comes....
if your rbake fluid is low...then your brake system needs attention. your mastr cylinder resovoir is beautifully engineered in that if your rbake pads themselve are low..your master cylinder would also be low on fluid. this is true of thinner rotors...lower pads...or even a possible leak. the reason for this is because as your pads wear..or rotors...it enlarges the caliper area that holds the fluid. over time your resovoir will get lower..and lower.. as the brake fluid will take up the extra space inside the caliper.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (waabaah)*

Check your service/owners manual and find out exactly what the light may mean.....lets start there.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MGR17 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

Had the rear pads and rotors changed and toped off the brake fluid.. problem solved, thanks for the help guys!


----------

